# Updated coffee setup



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Built some new shelves for my coffee station, really brought the hipster coffee shop to my own house haha.

Izzo Vivi with Niche grinder.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks good.

How long have you had the Izzo? How do you get on with it?


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

Love what you have done there. Clean and simple.


----------



## Seagull (Apr 23, 2018)

That's a really nice set up.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Set up looks fantastic. Just out of interest what grinder is that. Looks nice and compact.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

smidster09 said:


> Set up looks fantastic. Just out of interest what grinder is that. Looks nice and compact.


 @smidster09 Who has been on the round trip to Mars and just returned.... 🤣


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How long have you had the Izzo? How do you get on with it?


 I've had it since about 2016, it's a great machine. Only criticism of it is that you need to purge quite a lot of water before it cools down ready fore use. Also rebounds pretty quick between shots so you have to purge more. Probably common to a lot of heat exchanger machines though.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, really pleased with the shelves. Definitely recommend picking up some used scaffolding boards to make shelves with.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> @smidster09 Who has been on the round trip to Mars and just returned....


On the hunt for more coffee stuff....


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Mrb2020 said:


> I've had it since about 2016, it's a great machine. Only criticism of it is that you need to purge quite a lot of water before it cools down ready fore use. Also rebounds pretty quick between shots so you have to purge more. Probably common to a lot of heat exchanger machines though.


 Useful, thanks. Has it got the PID? I had thought that was meant to help.

Also just noticed your Butterworths breans - how do you find them? Might need to try them again, past experience was mixed.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Useful, thanks. Has it got the PID? I had thought that was meant to help.
> 
> Also just noticed your Butterworths breans - how do you find them? Might need to try them again, past experience was mixed.


 It does have a PID, albeit with a broken screen. You can adjust it but it feels fairly useless. Possible to turn the temperature down but then you don't get great steaming, again probably the same for most HX, machines I guess.

I enjoy the Artisan espresso, seem to have more consistent results with that one. I'm in Ipswich so it's nice to support local.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@Mrb2020 It's a shame you think the PID is pretty useless. To be honest, I am still trying to weigh up the pros and cons of the various machine types to find what is best for me.

If you're in Ipswich have you tried: https://thecoffeemod.com/ ? I haven't yet, but they are on my list.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrb2020 said:


> Built some new shelves for my coffee station, really brought the hipster coffee shop to my own house haha.
> 
> Izzo Vivi with Niche grinder.
> 
> View attachment 54841


 Love this, tried to get the wife to let me do similar in the dining room to also free up kitchen top space 😁 going to show her this to see if it helps ha, thanks!


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Tinkstar said:


> Love this, tried to get the wife to let me do similar in the dining room to also free up kitchen top space 😁 going to show her this to see if it helps ha, thanks!


 I previously had all of the bits dotted around the kitchen, so much nicer to have them neatly by the machine.

Really easy to make, especially with a belt sander. These are the brackets I used

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-duty-shelf-brackets-Scaffold-industrial-rustic-handmade-steel-metal-SS-SU-/254015162875?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrb2020 said:


> I previously had all of the bits dotted around the kitchen, so much nicer to have them neatly by the machine.
> 
> Really easy to make, especially with a belt sander. These are the brackets I used
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-duty-shelf-brackets-Scaffold-industrial-rustic-handmade-steel-metal-SS-SU-/254015162875?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 I got told I should have planned for this when we made the kitchen! So it's a big fat no. 🙈 I showed the wife your picture to try and get approval, still failed. 😔


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mrb2020 said:


> I've had it since about 2016, it's a great machine. Only criticism of it is that you need to purge quite a lot of water before it cools down ready fore use. Also rebounds pretty quick between shots so you have to purge more. Probably common to a lot of heat exchanger machines though.


 How high is your boiler pressure ? I've got a Bezzera HX machine (no PID, but with temperature sensor in E64 grouphead), and been gently adjusting the pressurestat to gauge various flavour profiles from 90 to 96C. At the higher 1.2bar pressure I need to flush quite a bit as well. Just wondered if yours was running as hot.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

SteveBRS said:


> How high is your boiler pressure ? I've got a Bezzera HX machine (no PID, but with temperature sensor in E64 grouphead), and been gently adjusting the pressurestat to gauge various flavour profiles from 90 to 96C. At the higher 1.2bar pressure I need to flush quite a bit as well. Just wondered if yours was running as hot.


 Obviously E61, unless I invented a new design 😀


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

SteveBRS said:


> How high is your boiler pressure ? I've got a Bezzera HX machine (no PID, but with temperature sensor in E64 grouphead), and been gently adjusting the pressurestat to gauge various flavour profiles from 90 to 96C. At the higher 1.2bar pressure I need to flush quite a bit as well. Just wondered if yours was running as hot.


 I've run mine at 1.2 and 1 bar, I find with 1 bar it takes an age to steam milk.

Currently I have a single hole steam tip which is brilliant to use at higher pressures, maybe I should try the 2 hole tip to speed up the steaming at lower pressures.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mrb2020 said:


> I've run mine at 1.2 and 1 bar, I find with 1 bar it takes an age to steam milk.
> 
> Currently I have a single hole steam tip which is brilliant to use at higher pressures, maybe I should try the 2 hole tip to speed up the steaming at lower pressures.


 Yes, similar here, 2 l boiler on my machine, but enough steaming power on 1 bar for 2 latte plus , though the pressure drops noticeable. 1.25 bar has plenty of steam, but of course the trade off is the hotter group. 2 hole tip works well for me, haven't been tempted to try another.


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

gorgeous set up!!


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Super nice setup, very clean looking


----------



## jzk (Feb 1, 2021)

Very tidy. Thinking of getting some similar looking shelves actually. Are those brackets with some kind of reclaimed scaffold board on?


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

jzk said:


> Very tidy. Thinking of getting some similar looking shelves actually. Are those brackets with some kind of reclaimed scaffold board on?


 They are, saw a scaffolder outside my house so slipped him £10. Quick go over with a belt sander and hey presto!


----------

